# Cheap garage ceiling ideas?



## travelover

The cheap garage wall covering thread rocked my memory. I have a 2 1/2 car attached garage that has open trusses supporting the roof. When I temporarily heat it for a car repair, etc, most of the heat goes out the roof. 

Any ideas for an inexpensive material to attach to the underside of the trusses? I'd like something better than plastic sheeting, but less substantial than drywall. I thought of making a grid of 1x2s and dropping in 4x8 sheets of foam board, similar to a suspended ceiling. The wall common with the house has 5/8" drywall for a fire stop, but I'm not sure what code requires for a garage ceiling.


----------



## inspectorD

They always say on the sheets, you need to cover them up. 
But they do sell fireproof paint.


----------



## triple D

Just get the cheepest rigid foam you can get. Maybe 1" or 3/4".  Dont worry about grids, just attach them with nails directly to bottom of trusses, going wichever direction works best by cutting off the least amount of scrap. Your house is already fire protected from garage, with drywall that goes up to the roof on garage wall. Good luck....


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

I would strap it with 1x4 alowing 24" for 2x8 foam board and then 6 mil poly over it all. That way if you decide to drywall it up later your good to go.


----------



## travelover

Any opinions on using this sheathing for a garage ceiling? 

http://www.cmi-us.com/images_support/residential_sturdy-r.pdf

It seems like it would have a more damage resistant surface. $7 for a 4x8x1/2" sheet.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Should work just fine for your application


----------



## JOYCEHORAN

What about using 3/8 plywood for ceiling?


----------



## Master_Class_Drywaller

The code would all depend on where you live. Just hang the drywall, you thank yourself in the long run.... Fire tape it quick and be done with it if you're not concerned how it looks. It would be about the same cost as the $7 you mentioned.


----------

